# Cheapest Classic



## Denboyz (Jul 30, 2010)

Where can I get the cheapest classic at the moment? In the UK.

Regards


----------



## jtvrg (Mar 15, 2012)

New or used?


----------



## carbonkid85 (Jan 19, 2011)

Careful with the supercheap used ones, usually from eBay. There are some bargains to be had, but the boilers can sometimes be rather corroded. I have seen a few with bolts so corroded that the boiler couldn't be split from the group head to clean either!


----------



## Denboyz (Jul 30, 2010)

Not a used one, a nice new one!!


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Classic-RI8161-Machine-Professional-Stainless/dp/B0000C72XS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1338289326&sr=8-1

£182.49 & this item Delivered FREE in the UK - that's pretty good!


----------



## profspudhed (Mar 18, 2011)

how about a very good refurb? go to ebay and do a search for gaggia classic, there is a company called netelectrics who are selling manufacturer refurbished classics for £130 buy now plus £4 postage, i ordered one for me and one for a friend, both arrived next day and aside from slightly battered boxes the machines are brand new, plastic wrap still on the machine, accessories in bubble wrap, deal of the century if you ask me, they had 7 left last night when i checked

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/280873442595?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_2194wt_1396

id advise buying a normal basket too as they come with pressurized ones which suck


----------



## big dan (Apr 11, 2012)

also try messaging gaggiamanualservice on these forums as he had a few to sell awhile back and as he services them you know it will be in decent condition.


----------



## Denboyz (Jul 30, 2010)

profspudhed said:


> how about a very good refurb? go to ebay and do a search for gaggia classic, there is a company called netelectrics who are selling manufacturer refurbished classics for £130 buy now plus £4 postage, i ordered one for me and one for a friend, both arrived next day and aside from slightly battered boxes the machines are brand new, plastic wrap still on the machine, accessories in bubble wrap, deal of the century if you ask me, they had 7 left last night when i checked
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/280873442595?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_2194wt_1396
> 
> id advise buying a normal basket too as they come with pressurized ones which suck


Well, I took your advise. Well pleased!! Brand new machine turned up quickly.

Swapped my rancilio wand and old basket, keep the old machine as spares.

My old classic needed new parts, they would have been as nearly the same price. (New Steam valve/New switch unit/New portafilla handle/New steam knob)


----------



## profspudhed (Mar 18, 2011)

yeah im still over the moon with mine, rancilio arm on and non pressurized basket fitted its an absolutely fantastic machine, even if you dont have any spares you can get a top notch machine for inside £200


----------



## robingaggia (Jul 16, 2012)

Picked up my brand new Classic yesterday from Currys... £129 !!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2012)

robingaggia said:


> Picked up my brand new Classic yesterday from Currys... £129 !!!


Likewise







I was going to get the ex display model at my local currys, it was missing the plastic bit for the wand (sorry im a newbie and dont know the name of it!), the mains adapter, 1 x rubber foot and the original box was missing. Got offered £109 for it, however was told their was an unboxed one in another store in Glasgow so popped in today and picked it up!


----------



## robingaggia (Jul 16, 2012)

Great, glad you got one. Does yours have the little black plastic thing that sits under the filter? Twice now I've had to fish it out of the bin due to throwing it away by mistake. The first time I hadn't realised and pulled a shot without this thing in and had coffee spurting out sideways all over the walls! Why have they introduced this, what is it for? my old Cubika didn't have one of these things.


----------



## Jez W (Jul 2, 2012)

The little 'black thing' is for use with the pressurised basket. The pressurised basket has just has lots of holes as you would expect at o the top but only one whole underneath. This means that the coffee is forced through the hole creating lots of bubbles. The little black widjet directs and slows down the force of this jet so the coffee trickles out of the portofilter as you would expect. I am sure that most people here on this forum would recommend changing your basket to a unpressurised one which are available for around £5.


----------



## robingaggia (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks for that,Jez.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi, its called the crema insert. is used with the pressurised basket on the larger machines. dont work on cubika or gran. if you need one mail me, i have plenty in stock.


----------

